# Bath pictures!



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

The forums are apparently lacking a bath picture thread (apologies if there already is one, I did a search and couldn't find one), which is unacceptable. Bath pictures are the best pictures. Post yours!

Here are Luna's: 




























Bath derps!



















Post-bath puffiness:










And post-bath zoomies!


----------



## shannylee (Aug 8, 2013)

LOL! Cute


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol! Adorable! Great idea for a thread too! 

I am a day late! Mine had a bath yesterday! .... Next time!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Annnnnd we can't have bath pictures without bath zoomies.

This one is from 2011: When we lived with my husband's parents, so excuse the mess that we called our bedroom...






And a couple years later:


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

These videos are hilarious! I love how Sydney is like "I WANT TO RUB ON EVERYTHING"!


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

:bathbaby: I would love to post a pic of Zack in the bath but he doesn't fit. :doh:


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Whistlejacket said:


> These videos are hilarious! I love how Sydney is like "I WANT TO RUB ON EVERYTHING"!


I knoooow. She is such a character. When she kicks her little feet up, I crack up. And then she pulled herself along the floor, it's soo adorable.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Cute photos. Holly is due a bath, she had one at the start of this year. So when she has one I will see if I can get any good photos.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I hope it's okay if I bring this thread back to life, because Syd got a bath the other day and I just have to share the pictures.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Bath pictures are so cute!

After we gave Pepper her very first bath I was kicking myself for not getting any pictures. I still don't have any! Lol! It's a team effort to keep her in the tub so there's nobody left to take any.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

We missed photos of Charlie's first bath, but this was from his second bath ever...


----------



## missPenny (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't even know how to react to her bath face


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

missPenny said:


> I don't even know how to react to her bath face


Haha, I love her face in the picture.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

These are not happy doggies, are they? :b


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I love this thread! I haven't given Jewel a bath yet and am kinda dreading it because she's not keen on water. Luckily she never smells and only needs a bath about once a year. Does anyone's dog like the bath?


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Pepper doesn't mind bathtime at all. We've tried to make it pleasant for her from day one. Plus she gets to play with the towel and run around like a crazy dog afterwards ;-)


----------

